# Building a DJ bike



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so after realizing that even the cheapest DJ bikes are going to be over 700 bucks I decided to build my own.

I just picked up a DiamondBack Dual Reactor frame from 2001 for 50$ and it came with an already installed square taper BB.

I tried listing out everything I need:

Wheelset (azonic outlaws?)
Rear mech hanger
Rear mech
Cassette
Square taper cranks
Chainring (single ring, still have not decided on teeth)
Chainguide?
Pedals
Seat post clamp
Seat post
Saddle
Brakes (BB7 rear)
Brake cable
Derrailuer cable
Brake lever (avid?)
Trigger shifter (they come in pairs and I only want 1 derrailuer)
Stem
Headset
Handlebars
Grips

Tires
- I have never owned a DJ bike before so I don't even know the names of DJ tires, I really need some suggestions.

Fork
-I'm trying to keep this as cheap as possible, What aspects of Forks make them DJ specific

I have a RockShox Judy 2 that has 120 mm travel, it came on a more passive AM bike, could I use that?

I also have a spinner ammo with 150 MM of travel. It definetly is robust enough but is it too much travel?

here is the frame:


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Wheelset, I guess you should be asking yourself if you want a through axle in the front and if you want to run a fairly common gear ratio of 32/15 or something rare like a 9 driver in the rear with a small chainring in the front.
Square taper cranks, no, go with a BMX 3 piece, they run as cheap as $110
Chainring, 32T is common
Pedals, so many good options!
Seat post clamp, you can go either quick release or not.
Seat post, alienation billy club is really nice.
Saddle, the Billy Club needs a seat that is compatible and Alienation makes them also!
Brakes, I'm in love with my BB7 185mm in rear.
Brake cable
Brake lever, avid speed dial matched with BB7 and you cant go wrong!
Stem, many good stems out there.
Headset, many headset options.
Handlebars, riser size is personal preference.
Grips, you can go either BMX or MTB grips.

Going single speed will omit these options and save you $$$
- Rear mech hanger, unless adjustable tensioner calls for a hanger. Some clamp on the frame.
- Rear mech
- Cassette, get a single cog (15T if you run 32T up front) with a spacer kit or a driver hub that is compatible with mtbs. Depending on what ratio you want to go with of course.
- Chainguide, you wont need it in the front with a single speed application.
- Derrailuer cable and housing, that's like $5 saved right there!
- Trigger shifter, at least you won't need to worry about buying pairs.

I'm also worried that you're going to either be searching for good deals all season to make sure you get the cheapest price or you're going to purchase all these parts and hit over the $700 mark anyway.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

going to be going slow for sure, Alot of stuff may just come from my FR bike.

What is a BMX 3 piece.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a 3 piece crank found normally on BMX bikes.

http://www.danscomp.com/452513.php


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

Still working on the build,

Anyone know how I can find out what size forks this frame can take.

Information is scarce, the frame is from 2001.

I would like to put a 150mm fork on it, think that would rip the HT off?

Also where do you get bolts for your cranks and chainring?
looking at this: 
http://www.ebikestop.com/bulletproof_bmx_track_crank_arm_set_170mm_black-21902.php

Thanks for any information! Before I decide what wheelset I'm going to buy I need to know what fork I'll use.


----------

